# The Cull Begins.....



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Its come to my attention i have quite a few pocketwatches that I never do anything with, when i started collecting I begun with these but soon favoured wristwatches as i could buy parts when required and could wear when i was done

here's the collection as it is now, hopefully most of these will have new homes by autumn


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting collection, what`s the one with 24 hour dial bottom left?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

its a Roskopf, this is the chappy that invented the pin pallet escapement in 1867. As pin pallets require more power from the spring than levers the spring barrels went beyond the centre of the watch, meaning there was no room for a centre wheel. he decided to run the train with the motion work coming off the barrel arbour so the hands remained in the middle of the watch. he aslo made the escapement modular so the balnce, pallets and escape wheel came off in the same way as a carriage clock platform, n some of them he aslo jewelled them


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Mmm... very tempting. I hope you'll be advertising some of these in the "Sales" section of the Forum...

Anything American or military there? I see a few black dials.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

military wise theres:

2XJLC

and a german Luftwaffe stopwatch with spare parts biut into a small cubby hole in the movement

American wise there's:

Waltham silver case open face

Waltham Hunter

American military there's:

Elgin A-8 American bomber stopwatch (10secs for the hand to make one rotation)

Elgin open face military pocketwatch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thomasr said:


> its a Roskopf, this is the chappy that invented the pin pallet escapement in 1867. As pin pallets require more power from the spring than levers the spring barrels went beyond the centre of the watch, meaning there was no room for a centre wheel. he decided to run the train with the motion work coming off the barrel arbour so the hands remained in the middle of the watch. he aslo made the escapement modular so the balnce, pallets and escape wheel came off in the same way as a carriage clock platform, n some of them he aslo jewelled them


Interesting info, thanks :yes:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the "Smiley Face" one in the center!


----------



## jonti (Mar 1, 2014)

A couple too shy to show their faces?


----------

